# Help - Value of 2005 Bianchi anniversary carbon 928



## gav.whyte (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi folks,

My friend is selling a 2005 anniversary lugged carbon 928. It looks to be in mint condition. 

It comes with:
Dura Ace group set, with FSA carbon crankset
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels

How much would you expect to pay for this. I am thinking of buying it myself but have little idea of what it's worth.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Thanks,
Gav


----------

